# Is it hard to get PR in Ontario



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

my husband got offered a job in the new year with a trucking company through PNP(provincial nominee program) but we have heard on certain blogs etc that it is hard to get permanent Residency in Ontario, is this True


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shark said:


> my husband got offered a job in the new year with a trucking company through PNP(provincial nominee program) but we have heard on certain blogs etc that it is hard to get permanent Residency in Ontario, is this True


I have not heard this to be true. The awarding of PR status is a Federal matter, not Provincial. On the PNP Ontario website it claims the opposite is true and that it provides a speedier process to PR status.
Read:-http://www.ontarioimmigration.ca/English/pnpquestions.asp


----------

